# Paph Prime Child 'Apollo' AM/AOS 87 pts



## My Green Pets (Aug 16, 2016)

Awarded at St Louis on August 13, 2016


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2016)

It is a very beautiful flower! Congratulations on the award.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 17, 2016)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## ksriramkumar (Aug 17, 2016)

Congratulations on the award. Beautifully grown and bloomed


----------



## JAB (Aug 17, 2016)

Dorsal is stunning! 
Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 18, 2016)

One of the best Prime Child's I've seen.


----------



## C. Rothschild (Aug 18, 2016)

Very cool. I think having Primulinum in it's DNA makes almost every orchid grow better it seems to me.


----------



## My Green Pets (Aug 18, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> One of the best Prime Child's I've seen.


Prime Children?


----------



## eaborne (Aug 18, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 18, 2016)

Excellent Prime Child with a great wingspan...congrat's.


----------



## emydura (Aug 18, 2016)

Congratulations. Well deserved.


----------



## abax (Aug 18, 2016)

All the flowers have a very bold stance. WOOHOO congratulations!!!!


----------



## Secundino (Aug 19, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> Prime Children?



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

As my 'congratulation-post' misteriously disappeared, here it is again: Congratulations! A very nice and stately plant!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 20, 2016)

Congratulations!!!!!

Ramon


----------



## Wendy (Aug 20, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## John M (Aug 23, 2016)

Wonderful!


----------



## Justin (Aug 24, 2016)

awesome--backcrossed onto a dark roth would be great.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 11, 2016)

http://midamericajudgingcenter.org/Award_Aug2016.html

Scroll to bottom


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 12, 2016)

They finally updated it.

I am really unimpressed with the photography. Slippertalk has spoiled me.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 12, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> They finally updated it.
> 
> I am really unimpressed with the photography. Slippertalk has spoiled me.



Photography has never been Mid-America Judging group's strong point... There have been some terrible photos. Good thing we don't produce a lot of FCCs.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 12, 2016)

I would like to earn one  and if I do I will take my own damn photo


----------



## RandyT (Nov 14, 2016)

Love the dorsal, petal stance and spacing.


----------

